# British Family moving to Dubai - Advice Please



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi all.

Good chance that me and family (wife and 2 kids, 1 and 3) will be leaving rainy London for Dubai. Any advice on where to live would be welcome - office will be on Sheikh Zayed rd, so presumably Jumeirah or similar. Would like something close to beach, prob 4 bedroom villa, preferably with pool - ideally in an area popular with ex-pats who have kids (important to me that my wife makes friends quickly etc). Good nursey school nearby would help.

Any general thoughts from anyone who has done this with young kids would also be very welcome.

Cheers all.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

what budget do you have for accomodation, that makes all the difference


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

And where on SZR? It is a long road.


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Thanks. Near Capricorn Tower on SZ road. On budget, I'm still waiting for package details but usual company policy for senior positions is to provide a comparable level of housing in a comparable area. Current house is valued at around GBP700,000. I would expect to get a housing allowance, which perhaps I could top up if I want something better.

Sorry to be so vague, but the package is always the last thing you get.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You will be working in the main built up section.

When moving to Dubai, don't accept anything until you know your package is sufficient. Rent is very high, especially if you are after a 4-bed villa with pool near the beach, supposing you will be able to find something suitable. You'd probably want to be in Jumeirah or Umm Sequim.

Let's hope your housing allowance is very high indeed.


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Cheers. What would you estimate on annaul rent, 350,000?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

More for those areas.

If you want a private pool you will be looking at anything from AED 400 - 500k per annum, I reckon. Less if you are happy to share a pool, or live elsewhere.


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Crazy! i'll post details of the package once i have it and would appreciate your comments.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Please do. Best to get it right from outset!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

yes the rents are mental in that part of town, and availability is short too. Good luck with the package, do get back to us for advice, it can save alot of hassle in the long run


----------



## suzieq (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi
My sisiter lives in Dubai and lives in the Arabian Ranches since moving to to Dubai in Dec 2005 which is where many of the British Ex Pats live it is about 20 mins from SZR but is a nice comminity with communal pools in each complex. There is a mixture of villas from 2 bed up to 6 bed. The rent you will be looking it will be between £36k to £40k. I am also hoping to move out to Dubai very soon with my family and will be looking at renting in the Ranches thats how I know the prices been looking!!!
Good Luck
Suzie


----------



## plaq (Mar 13, 2008)

Found a modern 4 bed villa with pool in Jumeriah 1 for 380,000 which is not cheap but I think we are probabaly quite lucky becuase I looked at some places in less desirable areas which were much more.

Good luck finding something - best approach is to arrange an intensive schedule with as many agents as you can get your hands on...


----------



## KanD (Apr 26, 2008)

Ranches is OK, although not my 'cup of tea' and is nowhere near the beach. if it has to be the beach then Jumeirah or Umm Suqeim is the only choices really. We are in the Green Community which is excellent, especially for families and is all self contained with restaurants, bars and parks and swimming pools which are nearly always deserted!! Nursery also.


----------

